# New Fish and Clean Up Crew Shipment, New NUVO Fusions, *special on remaining dosers!*



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

A nice shipment of fish and clean up has landed. 

Yellow Tangs, Purple Tangs, Flame Angels, Flame Hawkfish, Purple Tilefish, Copperband Butterflies, Achilles Tangs, Potter's Angels, Harlequin Shrimp, Peppermint Shrimp, Cleaner Shrimp, Blood Shrimp, Anemone Shrimp, Hermit Crabs, Nassarius Snails, Sea Hares, Sea Apples, Mexican Turbo Snails, Sea Cucumbers, Sea Urchins, Banded Coral Shrimp

*Remaining 3 Part Dosers are reduced by 50%* - Picture Enclosed. $140 Sale Price!

30 Gallon L Nuvo Fusions have arrived.

Kessil LEDs have arrived.


----------

